# Looking for a holster for your C3?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

If you looking for a holster for your Sig C3 check out Highnoon holsters. I just finished up with William and he has multiple holsters that will fit you C3's. Check them out, they are listed as GSR 4". If you already had the heads up on this sorry for the post.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog Custom Gun Leather - Home

www.purekustomholsters.com


----------

